# Spice up underwear



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I love all things luxurious so I was just thinking if you guys want to give your wife a nice “gift” to spice things up there is a monthly subscription where they send you a pair of beautiful underwear a month. It’s called underclub.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

The last time I bought my wife lingerie she was more interested in the cost than the intended purpose  Just kidding.

Sounds fun. Would have certainly done this when younger (part can’t be bothered and part body issues since around 50), let someone else make the decisions.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> The last time I bought my wife lingerie she was more interested in the cost than the intended purpose  Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fun. Would have certainly done this when younger (part can’t be bothered and part body issues since around 50), let someone else make the decisions.




I totally get that. I would not want my boyfriend to buy me lingerie Bc I’m super particular about it. But underwear is different. Also I hate thongs and will never wear them so this club you can click on “no thongs” so you won’t receive any.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*At my age and advanced state of deterioration, and just knowing the women within my age genre, the shipping charge on those panties, alone, would cost a small fortune, much like shipping an army tent with three big holes in them! *


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> I totally get that. I would not want my boyfriend to buy me lingerie Bc I’m super particular about it. But underwear is different. Also I hate thongs and will never wear them so this club you can click on “no thongs” so you won’t receive any.


I did not know there was a difference between lingerie and “spicy” underwear. * Googles *


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

My wife gets lingerie to wear for me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I spiced up my wife’s underwear once. She was mad that I used all the pepper.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I totally get that. I would not want my boyfriend to buy me lingerie Bc I’m super particular about it. But underwear is different. *Also I hate thongs* and will never wear them so this club you can click on “no thongs” so you won’t receive any.


Have you ever put some effort into experimenting with different ones? In the reviews for popular thongs, you can always find several people that say "I hated them with a fiery vengeance, until I bought this one out of necessity". Which leads me to believe one just needs to find a brand that fits with their butt geography.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I love all things luxurious so I was just thinking if you guys want to give your wife a nice “gift” to spice things up there is a monthly subscription where they send you a pair of beautiful underwear a month. It’s called underclub.


I have tried to buy my wife both tasteful underwear (real silk tap pants) and sexy underwear at times. No matter what, even if it was similar to something she owned, she always took offense. 

One of her most memorable responses was, "You didn't marry a sl#t, don't expect me to dress like one." I will never buy her any under garments again, even if she asked. That boat has sailed.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> I have tried to buy my wife both tasteful underwear (real silk tap pants) and sexy underwear at times. No matter what, even if it was similar to something she owned, she always took offense.
> 
> One of her most memorable responses was, "You didn't marry a sl#t, don't expect me to dress like one." I will never buy her any under garments again, even if she asked. That boat has sailed.


:surprise:

Wow. Sorry that has to suck


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

uhtred said:


> My wife gets lingerie to wear for me.


I misread that at first and was whoa :surprise:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> I love all things luxurious so I was just thinking if you guys want to give your wife a nice “gift” to spice things up there is a monthly subscription where they send you a pair of beautiful underwear a month. It’s called underclub.


I would always buy my own. A few times I have asked him if there was anything particular that he would like me to wear. He always says, its the fact that you WANT to wear nice stuff for me that is important to me, not specifically what it is. :x


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

AdoreMe is a great monthly subscription service. You fill out the question form and then they start sending stuff. You only keep what you like and return the rest. After a few months my wife was returning very few items as the stylist had her figured out. Well worth the money.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Girl_power said:
> 
> 
> > I love all things luxurious so I was just thinking if you guys want to give your wife a nice “gift” to spice things up there is a monthly subscription where they send you a pair of beautiful underwear a month. It’s called underclub.
> ...


You should get one with a “burning bush” emoji !!!!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've sometimes brought my wife silk robes back from Japan or China Not lingerie because they are not revealing, but look very nice on her. She appreciated those


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> AdoreMe is a great monthly subscription service. You fill out the question form and then they start sending stuff. You only keep what you like and return the rest. After a few months my wife was returning very few items as the stylist had her figured out. Well worth the money.




Is this underwear only or clothes?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Is this underwear only or clothes?


All types of night wear / lounge wear.

If you want regular clothes you should try StichFix. They also do a really good job.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> All types of night wear / lounge wear.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want regular clothes you should try StichFix. They also do a really good job.




These online “personal shoppers” have become more and kore popular. Their ads keep popping up so n my Instagram.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

For an inexpensive alternative to spicier britches...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

@Girl_power the last time I tried buying my wife some sexy underwear, I did not understand the sizes and they did not fit.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

badsanta said:


> @Girl_power the last time I tried buying my wife some sexy underwear, I did not understand the sizes and they did not fit.


Rule 1 for buying your wife clothes: Go digging in her closet and check all sizes. NEVER ASK because she will just report down one size anyway and get suspicious of what your up to ....

Rule 2 : If you buy too big your faacked .....


----------



## Novaman (Oct 7, 2019)

Young at Heart said:


> I have tried to buy my wife both tasteful underwear (real silk tap pants) and sexy underwear at times. No matter what, even if it was similar to something she owned, she always took offense.
> 
> *One of her most memorable responses was, "You didn't marry a sl#t, don't expect me to dress like one."* I will never buy her any under garments again, even if she asked. That boat has sailed.


Ha! My wife has said the exact same thing. 

Over the years I have been able to gradually nudge her much closer to what I was hoping for.

I had fantasized about thongs but she would have none of it. I did some research and I found some top rated sexy undies made by Hanky Panky that she found comfortable to wear and I found tantalizing to see her wear them.

When menopause hit she began feeling hot and disliked the warm and constricted feeling of pajamas in bed. That has opened up the door for a lot of sexy tank tops and baby doll style nighties as long as they are cotton or have a mostly cotton feel.

But what really finally all this to happen was when we became empty nesters 4 years ago. However, with all this being said, there are a bunch of fun things I bought for my wife over the past few years that she simply refuses to wear.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Novaman said:


> Ha! My wife has said the exact same thing.
> 
> Over the years I have been able to gradually nudge her much closer to what I was hoping for.
> 
> ........there are a bunch of fun things I bought for my wife over the past few years that she simply refuses to wear.


Yes, empty nesting helped a bit, but still she doesn't like to wear any sexy underwear, even if it is just for me. Lots of body self-image issues. I have never not complemented her on how beautify she is to me, but that doesn't seem to matter.

Glad to hear someone has made progress. Good luck to you.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I spice up my underwear when I eat taco bell. 

(Oh lord now he's telling **** jokes)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *At my age and advanced state of deterioration, and just knowing the women within my age genre, the shipping charge on those panties, alone, would cost a small fortune, much like shipping an army tent with three big holes in them! *


Even so, *you* would still need to supply the tent pole!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> *Even so, you would still need to supply the tent pole!*


*Touché!*


----------



## Why Bother (Apr 26, 2019)

There is no way he would even consider getting lingerie or underwear for me. I have puchased lingerie and attempted to wear it for him and he doesnt like lingerie or never payed attention. Even have the stripper shoes. Some I have still with tags on them. 

As far as underwear I like sexy underwear he could have cared less that is more about how I feel and what I prefer to wear.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Why Bother said:


> There is no way he would even consider getting lingerie or underwear for me. I have puchased lingerie and attempted to wear it for him and he doesnt like lingerie or never payed attention. Even have the stripper shoes. Some I have still with tags on them.
> 
> As far as underwear I like sexy underwear he could have cared less that is more about how I feel and what I prefer to wear.




If you came out wearing sexy lingerie he wouldn’t get turned on and want to jump your bones?


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

I used to buy lingerie for her years ago from time to time. She would wear each gift once - mostly as a "mercy" use, it seems. Then I would never see them again. If I didn't know better, I could be convinced that lingerie is disposable and good for only one use. After about a decade of trying different styles in lingerie gifts, I finally gave up. Got tired of spending $75 or $100 on nice items that never saw the light of day more than once.

Came to realize they were "gifts for me" rather than "gifts for her." Intellectually, I get it. Emotionally, still disappointing.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

MarriedTex said:


> I used to buy lingerie for her years ago from time to time. She would wear each gift once - mostly as a "mercy" use, it seems. Then I would never see them again. If I didn't know better, I could be convinced that lingerie is disposable and good for only one use. After about a decade of trying different styles in lingerie gifts, I finally gave up. Got tired of spending $75 or $100 on nice items that never saw the light of day more than once.
> 
> 
> 
> Came to realize they were "gifts for me" rather than "gifts for her." Intellectually, I get it. Emotionally, still disappointing.




I get that. Most women are particular with what they want to wear and what their specific body looks good in and what their comfortable in, so I always prefer to buy my own lingerie.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Girl_power said:


> I get that. Most women are particular with what they want to wear and what their specific body looks good in and what their comfortable in, so I always prefer to buy my own lingerie.


My wife prefers to buy no lingerie. Big sleep shirts and flannel jammies (depending on the season) are the rule of the day here. I understand it. Her body, her clothes, her preferences. Just because I'm accustomed to it, though, it doesn't mean I wouldn't appreciate a little effort on that front from time to time. As I say, just disappointing.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

MarriedTex said:


> My wife prefers to buy no lingerie. Big sleep shirts and flannel jammies (depending on the season) are the rule of the day here. I understand it. Her body, her clothes, her preferences. Just because I'm accustomed to it, though, it doesn't mean I wouldn't appreciate a little effort on that front from time to time. As I say, just disappointing.




Have you ever made comments to her about it? I think sometimes we forget that we need to still try to look sexy for our man.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Girl_power said:


> Have you ever made comments to her about it? I think sometimes we forget that we need to still try to look sexy for our man.


Yes, she feels self-conscious about the whole thing. Makes her feel uncomfortable - despite my repeated reassurances to the contrary. This ship has sailed long ago, but I appreciate your replies/comments/efforts.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

MarriedTex said:


> Yes, she feels self-conscious about the whole thing. Makes her feel uncomfortable - despite my repeated reassurances to the contrary. This ship has sailed long ago, but I appreciate your replies/comments/efforts.




I get it. But there’s a big difference between sexy lingerie and just a cute nightgown. I think anything is better than a large shirt and flannels.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I definitely would NOT want my husband to think about buying me any type of clothes never mind actually doing it. Its a Definite NO. I like to choose my own clothes even underwear.


----------



## mariusjon (Nov 22, 2021)

Recently I noticed that it has become very fashionable to wear caps. If earlier hats were worn mainly by men, now they are also worn by girls. And it suits them, and they look very stylish. That's why I recently ordered several of these caps from this online store for his wife, who served her very well. Now she wears them absolutely under any clothes. And these hats really suit her. And in general, you should understand that caps and baseball caps are hats of a loose, sporty cut, so they are well suited for everyday clothes and do not go well with a strict business style.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Girl_power said:


> I get it. But there’s a big difference between sexy lingerie and just a cute nightgown. I think anything is better than a large shirt and flannels.


Except what turns me on is that my husband accepts me for me. I don’t need something cute for him to like me. So I wear nothing to bed.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It's an old thread but I'll chime in anyway; I have no problem with my husband occasionally buying me undergarments, yet I would find it strange to receive a monthly subscription like this. Not sure why. It just wouldn't do it for me. He's bought me a subscription in the past that was for monthly vinyl records... now THAT I dug.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

heartsbeating said:


> It's an old thread but I'll chime anyway; I have no problem with my husband occasionally buying me undergarments, yet I would find it strange to receive a monthly subscription like this. Not sure why. It just wouldn't do it for me. He's bought me a subscription in the past that was for monthly vinyl records... now THAT I dug.


You got LOVE for the monthly vinyl subscription...I LOVED mine when I was a teenager!!!!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Perhaps what I'm suggesting is the obvious - to know one another well if the intention is to provide a 'nice' gift (whether 'spicy' or not).


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

mariusjon said:


> Recently I noticed that it has become very fashionable to wear caps.


Nothing like a good hat to change your look. I like Jaxon, DD is a Brixton fan


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I buy a lot of lingerie for my wife but I pick all of it based on two criteria:

1. What I want to see her wear.
2. If she had it, would she ever wear it?

Random stuff that just shows up wouldn’t tick either box for me.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Why would I buy something if all I'm going to do is take them off her.


----------

